# city of London Polytechnic



## borderreiver

Noticed the old college is in stilts and covered in plastic sheeting.Any know what is happing. Great nautical college.
One time time had the most nautical studies in the UK.


----------



## vasco

If you mean Tower Hill it has been demolished, no idea what is being built there.


----------



## borderreiver

Yes the one on Tower Hill built about 1968.


----------

